# Spam-Versenden am Server verhindern!!?



## paulee (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein großes Problem. Über meinen Plesk (8.1) Server werden viele 1000 Mails verschickt, habe den Server nun abgeschaltet - was kann ich machen, damit mir das nicht wieder passiert bzw. das sowas nicht mehr passiert?

Bitte um rasche Hilfe - bin Hilflos


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Das ist der Grund warum ich Nicht-Administratoren von Root-Server abrate 
Finde raus welchen Mailserver du hast und konfiguriere ihn vernünftig!


----------



## paulee (18. Januar 2007)

Danke deine Antwort hilft mir nicht viel... Administriere mehrere Windows Netze - bis dato hat alles sehr gut funktioniert, leider ist der Mensch nicht allwissend - aus diesem Grund gibt es Supportforen. 
Weißt du denn alles?


Benutze "qmail" als Mailserver - wurde automatisch von Plesk installiert.


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Nein, ich weiß natürlich nicht alles - aber ich lege mir keine Kiste mit fester IP und Breitband Backbone Anbindung zu die ich nicht unter Kontrolle habe 
Hab leider grade wenig Zeit, ggf. hilft das:http://serversupportforum.de/forum/mail/7878-plesk-qmail-open-relay.html
Ansonsten bin ich morgen wieder hier


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Schaue Dir mal das Wiki SMTP-After-POP an (Google findet dazu über 1 Million Ergebnisse  ).
Kurzform: um Mails über Deinen Server versenden zu können, muss sich der Versender erstmal erfolgreich an Deinem Mail-Server authentifizieren.

Ansonsten gibt es u.U. auch noch die Möglichkeit Sicherheitslücken/-mängel in z.b. PHP-Scripten o.ä. auszunutzen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

